# Painting a double garage



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

I have a double garage half is breeze block and half is red brick. The house is 10 years old. The first owners paid the builders a few hundred quid to paint the floor grey which is now showing signs off wear and could do with a paint but my first job is to paint the walls white. I have lived in the house for 5 years and have been wanting to paint the garage walls since moving in but never got round to it. With lockdown i have plenty of time on my hands the only problem is is getting the paint. (Hoping i can get some using click and collect) Is the cheapest white emulison for the walls ok.

Was looking at something like this from B&Q its the cheapest 10L i can find -

https://www.diy.com/departments/leyland-pure-brilliant-white-matt-emulsion-paint-10l/1335443_BQ.prd

Would this be ok or would i be better to spend a little extra?

How many litres would you say i need to paint the garage?


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

You'll need to keep that Cat out once painted!

Ive looked into this too and a popular choice is below but expensive. Those who use it with experience of cheap paints say its so much easier to get coverage with much less paint and work.

https://www.duluxdecoratorcentre.co.uk/dulux-trade-high-performance-floor-paint


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Similar here Shane. https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=418032


----------



## Derek-Eddleston (Aug 17, 2016)

When I painted my garage which was largely block work, I put a coat of PVA on first which sealed the surface. The problem with dense concrete blocks is the hundreds of 'holes' which all need painting if you want a white surface that doesn't look like a Dalmation dog. It just takes patience to put a good coat on block work........ in five years time when you freshen it up, it won't take long at all. Good luck.

Derek.


----------



## JordanE (Jun 26, 2013)

Just finished mine. 
Exact same circumstances. 
Painted around a wall every year lmao! Life gets in the way. 

1 coat of 50/50 water and Santex white 
2 coats of 100% santex. 

Screw fix normally have it on offer £30 a tub. 

Makes the walls so you can rub your knuckles against it. Proper masonry paint. Thick like cream. I used a 4inch brush. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

I’ve just done my single garage which was red brick and 1 wall breeze block. I used White Santex masonry paint. Used roughly 20L (2x 10L tubs) which was 4 coats. Could of got away with 3 coats probably but could still see a little hint of the red brick still so the 4th coat defiantly made a difference. 

Defiantly use masonry paint though instead of standard emulsion as it will cover much better. Should be able to order from Screwfix or Toolstation for click and collect or delivery


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Can’t tell you how much I’d love a double garage


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

Look at getting your paint delivered please. It hardly an essential journey to venture out for a click and collect order for paint. Staying in saves lives, we all have a part to play. 

Also, I would consider buying a paint sprayer, especially if you have more paint work of large areas to do in the future, walls, fence panels etc. 

I’m eying one up at the moment to do my fence panels. I’ll also use it for the house at some point in the future along with interior walls etc. The model I’m looking at is the Wagner W590. There are much cheaper systems which get really good reviews too. But at £100ish I’m ok with that if I’m getting repeat use out of it. Man maths in action!


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I used Armstead Trade white matt on mine, 2 coats on the blockwork and it covered brilliantly. No patchy or thin areas. I believe the 'trade' paints have a tendency to be thicker.


----------



## DanE30 (May 7, 2009)

Having done a single and now a double garage, I would agree with the above.

A garden pump sprayer with a warm water and PVA mix to spray the walls and floor will keep dust at bay and make painting easier.

Sandtex masonary paint is very good, normal emulsion will flake off.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

My emulsion has been on for 3 years and there is no flaking whatsoever, my garage does however have cavity walls on all sides. I would consider using a masonry paint for the OP's garage as some walls appear to be single leaf and so there is the likelihood of moisture in the brickwork.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I painted the blockwork on mine with cheap white emulsion 8 years ago, it’s still looking good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JGrant1285 (Jun 21, 2007)

I want to use the Sandtex Masonary Paint on my garage, which is half breeze block, half brick. I'm abit concerned with painting the brick as its single skin and i dont want the risk of the paint 'bleeding' out and being visible from the outside - anyone got any recommendations or done this previously?


----------



## JordanE (Jun 26, 2013)

JGrant1285 said:


> I want to use the Sandtex Masonary Paint on my garage, which is half breeze block, half brick. I'm abit concerned with painting the brick as its single skin and i dont want the risk of the paint 'bleeding' out and being visible from the outside - anyone got any recommendations or done this previously?


I have done this on my single. Painted the whole thing with 1 coat 50/50 to water and 2 full coats of Santex. You'll never get bleed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JGrant1285 (Jun 21, 2007)

JordanE said:


> I have done this on my single. Painted the whole thing with 1 coat 50/50 to water and 2 full coats of Santex. You'll never get bleed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Sir :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

I've been working on my unit after having gotten an office and reception area built.

I've been using one of these from Screwfix to spray the masonry paint (1st coat 50:50 with water and subsequent coats 80:20 paint mix)
https://www.screwfix.com/p/erbauer-erb561srg-700w-electric-hvlp-spray-gun-220-240v/11628

I rolled one wall with a 12" roller and it was like throwing water into a barrel of sawdust!

Spraying has been great - a bit messy, but less effort than painting with a brush or a roller

I honestly wouldn't even attempt it with a roller after how handy the spraying has been, and especially on block walls


----------



## JGrant1285 (Jun 21, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I've been working on my unit after having gotten an office and reception area built.
> 
> I've been using one of these from Screwfix to spray the masonry paint (1st coat 50:50 with water and subsequent coats 80:20 paint mix)
> https://www.screwfix.com/p/erbauer-erb561srg-700w-electric-hvlp-spray-gun-220-240v/11628
> ...


I was going to try using a brush to do it all. Surely with a sprayer you have to 'work' it into the blockwork with a brush anyway?

I have a sprayer here, might give that a go, but will want to cut in the corners first though.


----------



## Hawker1986 (Aug 11, 2013)

Im currently in the middle of painting my double garage - mainly red brick with some small areas of breeze block.

All this talk of bleeding through the bricks has me scared now as mines single skin! Im using sandtex masonry paint but I just brushed down the bricks and chucked on a couple of coats (painted round the edges and rollered the middle)- looks great- some of the rollered bits needed a very quick 3rd coat just to even them up with the painted bits. I will probably put up a thread at some point.

Do I need to be worried about bleeding through the bricks though???


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

JGrant1285 said:


> I was going to try using a brush to do it all. Surely with a sprayer you have to 'work' it into the blockwork with a brush anyway?
> 
> I have a sprayer here, might give that a go, but will want to cut in the corners first though.


I'm heading out to my unit shortly to make up tonight's orders and I'll upload a few pictures of how the wall s have ended up after 3 coats using the sprayer


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

Hopefully this loads correctly.

White was done with a cheap masonry paint which was here when I moved in. 3 coats in total.

Black was done with sandtex masonry paint which I think was much better quality. 2 coats had it nice and black


----------



## JordanE (Jun 26, 2013)

Hawker1986 said:


> Im currently in the middle of painting my double garage - mainly red brick with some small areas of breeze block.
> 
> All this talk of bleeding through the bricks has me scared now as mines single skin! Im using sandtex masonry paint but I just brushed down the bricks and chucked on a couple of coats (painted round the edges and rollered the middle)- looks great- some of the rollered bits needed a very quick 3rd coat just to even them up with the painted bits. I will probably put up a thread at some point.
> 
> Do I need to be worried about bleeding through the bricks though???


I literally responded to the same question above. 
No need to be worried. It's a brick not a biscuit. 
I have coated my walls in 3 coats of santex and yes it's single skin and no bleed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

garage_dweller said:


> I painted the block work on mine with cheap white emulsion 8 years ago, it's still looking good.
> 
> Me also emulsion :thumb:, although used silk rather than matt, last house ~12 years and current ~5 years and neither had any problems whatsoever on block work, took 2 coats mind, and block works a bu**er to get the holes/rough surface fully coated.
> 
> PS if its a concrete floor don't paint it even with epoxy, use a concrete sealer like Thomsons, the solvent based one, it pongs for several days while drying but gives a excellent surface and toughens up the 'crete nicely when applying 1 thick / very wet coat. Urethane's much better than acrylics, but is more expensive.


----------



## Hawker1986 (Aug 11, 2013)

JordanE said:


> I literally responded to the same question above.
> No need to be worried. It's a brick not a biscuit.
> I have coated my walls in 3 coats of santex and yes it's single skin and no bleed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK cool - I did read that but thought your 50:50 coat might have had something to do with it - stupid in retrospect.

Thanks!


----------



## JordanE (Jun 26, 2013)

Hawker1986 said:


> OK cool - I did read that but thought your 50:50 coat might have had something to do with it - stupid in retrospect.
> 
> Thanks!


No worries! Yeah I did a 50/50 to make sure that the first coat soaks into the brick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

